

Kube Framework: It's Not Twitter Bootstrap - DanielKehoe
http://kubeframework.com/

======
nXqd
it looks nice and professional but do we need this ? What I think is : are
most of new guys on the market these days all about difference philosophies
but actually do the same thing ? Skeleton: <http://www.getskeleton.com/> \-
This guy is not new but very first time, it does very good job as being a
simple and compact css framework. Kube: <http://kubeframework.com/> is also
nice, cool. And good slogan : "It's not Twitter Bootstrap" ? You name the
others ..

Whatever it is, we have to customize and change it to make it our own which is
the truly beautiful things. So let's focus on creating beautiful things,
framework helps us cutting out the boring, repetitive parts and we do the
rest. Don't just create other stuffs which do the same thing. Twitter
Bootstrap does it well, very well. It's getting popular so you don't have to
adapt your new framework to your current workflow. It's supported everywhere
so you can find your answer easily. Again, it helps us cutting out boring
parts now it's our turn to create creative things on it and it's unlimited.

Sorry for my bad English.

------
shanelja
It feels more like "Kube Framework: It's trying to be Twitter Bootstrap" to me
to be honest.

Nice project but it doesn't seem to have any real use (to me personally) when
TB is so refined at this point.

------
m-i
Interesting project. I tested on several devices and browsers and:
"typography", "grid" and "goodies" look good, but "forms", "tables" and
"buttons" aren't quite polished IMO.

